# New Yamaha RX Z11



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I just found this out...Yamaha will be releasing the new RX Z11 in November.
here
It has 11.1 channels! and every mode you can think of.
The retail price I can only imagine will be way out of my league but its nice to dream... :daydream:


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

It does look the business! I am afraid it is also out of my price range, a retailer in Finland is already advertising it for 5950€ :spend: , you can pretty much change the euro sign to a dollar sign and be close to MSRP, even if you manage to haggle the price down 10% it is still a lot of money!

BTW: it is 11.2, means I would have to buy another sub as well, more money!!!


----------

